# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Kāds ir lietojis FT245? Kāda pieredze?

## JDat

Ir tā ka vajag no USB pakustināt dažus, hmm, teiksim, LEDus. Dzirdēju par FT245. Apskatīju datasheet bet līdz galam nesapratu fišku. No datora viedokļa tas ir seriālais ports, kurā es ierakstu baitu un otrā galā uz D0-D7 saņemu attiecīgo baitu? Ja man vajag vadīt 8 LEDus, tad mana programma pa attiecīgo COM portu no suta 1 baitu un viss? Kāda jums pieredze ar šo mikreni? Es pareizi sapratu darbības principu?

----------


## ansius

ee labais čips  ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Jebkurs 18f serijas pic ar usb atbalstu programejas uz sadu pasu funkcionalitati 30 minusu laika no microchip piemera usb-com iekartai..  :: 
Beefs

----------


## next

> No datora viedokļa tas ir seriālais ports, kurā es ierakstu baitu un otrā galā uz D0-D7 saņemu attiecīgo baitu?


 "Ierakstu" nav iistais vaards, jo ports ir virtuaals un datoraa nekaadu jaunu dzelzhu nav.
Sisteemaa jaapieinstalee draiveris kas maak caur usb opereet ar to mikreni un lietotaajam noteelot sevi kaa fiziska porta draiveri.

----------


## JDat

nu jā. Ft245 ir tāda pat "ierakstīšana" kā ft232. Mcu galā saņemam paralēlā veidā baitu?

----------


## next

> nu jā. Ft245 ir tāda pat "ierakstīšana" kā ft232. Mcu galā saņemam paralēlā veidā baitu?


 Nu jaa, tikai par FIFO nedriikst aizmirst.
Ja tev perifeerijaa mcu tad nafig taa paraleelaa kopne?
Jebkurhs kontrolieris tak var virknes interfeisu emuleet un daudziem jau dzelzisks iebuuveets.

----------


## JDat

Emmm, neprecīzi izteicos. Patiesībā dabūju datus paralēlā formā ar ko kustināt LEDus un atslēgas.

----------


## RobinDAB

Ja vajag pakustināt dažus LED, laikam jau pietiktu arī ar FT232Rx. Ja pareizi atceros, 6 brīvi programmējami (nozīmējami) gali + virkne. Kā bonuss - Fosc izejā. Līdz ar ko MCU var pilnībā iztikt bez sava kvarca. 
Ar 245 bija kautkādas mazas un riebīgas nianses kas to visu lietu padarīja ne tik vienkāršu kā gribētos.

----------


## JDat

> Ja vajag pakustināt dažus LED, laikam jau pietiktu arī ar FT232Rx. Ja pareizi atceros, 6 brīvi programmējami (nozīmējami) gali + virkne. Kā bonuss - Fosc izejā. Līdz ar ko MCU var pilnībā iztikt bez sava kvarca. 
> Ar 245 bija kautkādas mazas un riebīgas nianses kas to visu lietu padarīja ne tik vienkāršu kā gribētos.


 Njā. Atvainojos par dezinformāciju. Skaidrības labad pastāstīšu par savu kārtējo trako projektu. Ir ASUS eeePC 700 (janvārī paliks 3 gadi). Ņemot solīdo vecumu, domāju par šķūningu. Šitādu pornofoniju jau viens ir veicis: http://beta.ivancover.com/wiki/index...ernal_Upgrades Protams es nelikšu visu to pašu ko šamējais. Man ir savi uzskati ko sabāzt iekšā. Mani ieinteresēja viņa ideja par barošanas pārvaldi: Atslēgt nevajadzīgajām iekārtām Barošanu. Vienīgi ar DIP slēdžiem kaut kā nerullē. Tāpēc nolēmu izmantot FT245 lai vadītu barošanas tranzistoratslēgas. Tāpēc arī interesējos. Negribu bitbang lietot. Iekš Win+savs softs varbūt ka vienkārši, bet man ir Linux. Gribās vienkārši: ieraksti 1 baitu COM (/dev/ttyUSB4 vai tml) portā un viss notiek. Uzreiz var 8 atslēgas vadīt.

----------

